# part number for exhaust temp sensor 2?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> I'm thinking that If the exhaust temp sensor is in expensive and avalible I'll just replace it my self. Instead of taking it to the dealer, waiting 1-3 days, then possibly wait weeks for the part, take it back and wait a day or two to fix. If Im looking at the right part online its less than $100. I'll check with the local dealer to.


I had mine replaced May of 2014 with p/n 55581035 and it's been fine since. Approaching 100K on the replacement without issue.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> I'm thinking that If the exhaust temp sensor is in expensive and avalible I'll just replace it my self. Instead of taking it to the dealer, waiting 1-3 days, then possibly wait weeks for the part, take it back and wait a day or two to fix. If Im looking at the right part online its less than $100. I'll check with the local dealer to.


Your car is under bumper to bumper warranty still, let Chevrolet dealer repair your car.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html

All of the sensors should be there with descriptions and/or photos of their location.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html
> 
> All of the sensors should be there with descriptions and/or photos of their location.


 nice! thanks!


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> I had mine replaced May of 2014 with p/n 55581035 and it's been fine since. Approaching 100K on the replacement without issue.


 looks like that is EGT sensor 3


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Your car is under bumper to bumper warranty still, let Chevrolet dealer repair your car.


 I would likely need to rent a car while they work on it and, that could be more than the parts cost. Also... as a former GM Tech, its hard to let go and trust others with your car. Especialy when you know what tends to go on at a dealership. (for example, the Oil used for the recent service performed before I bought the car. Regular Dexos1 gasoline oil was used insted of Dexos2)


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL!!! EGT sensor 2 is $44 dolars! hahahah. I'm going to repalce it my self. All I need is a wrench.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I can see why the number 2 might fail more than the other two. its located in the DPF/converter assembly right in the middle of the two and likely runs real hot.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> looks like that is EGT sensor 3


Very interesting. They told me they replaced #2. i never questioned it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> I can see why the number 2 might fail more than the other two. its located in the DPF/converter assembly right in the middle of the two and likely runs real hot.


I am going to have to retrace my steps on this, but when I looked under my car shortly after they replaced the sensor, it looked like the new sensor was at the rear of the car. Could just be a coincidence. I don't always pay attention to the details.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am going to have to retrace my steps on this, but when I looked under my car shortly after they replaced the sensor, it looked like the new sensor was at the rear of the car. Could just be a coincidence. I don't always pay attention to the details.


If it was downstream on the exhaust, down by the DEF injector, it's #3. 1 and 2 are both attached to locations on the DPF assembly.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am going to have to retrace my steps on this, but when I looked under my car shortly after they replaced the sensor, it looked like the new sensor was at the rear of the car. Could just be a coincidence. I don't always pay attention to the details.


I thought yours was #3 at the time , mine was #2 with the speed reduction.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> If it was downstream on the exhaust, down by the DEF injector, it's #3. 1 and 2 are both attached to locations on the DPF assembly.


That jives with what I saw, but here was my RO that says #2. Guess they got it wrong on the RO. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> I had mine replaced May of 2014 with p/n 55581035 and it's been fine since. Approaching 100K on the replacement without issue.


 That is the correct part number for the number 2 EGT sensor. I just replaced mine under warranty.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html
> 
> All of the sensors should be there with descriptions and/or photos of their location.


 The number 2 EGT sensor part number should be 55581035.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

jkhawaii said:


> looks like that is EGT sensor 3


 It was the number 2 sensor that was replaced. I just had the EGT sensor 2 replaced on my Cruze and it was that PN.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> It was the number 2 sensor that was replaced. I just had the EGT sensor 2 replaced on my Cruze and it was that PN.


 did you get the speed reduced message at the same time?? that's what I got with the same issue.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

oilburner said:


> did you get the speed reduced message at the same time?? that's what I got with the same issue.


 No. Mine had codes for 1-2 and 3-2 EGT temperature correlation


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I drove 1000 miles with the issue before I had mine replaced. No change to drivability.


----------

